# billing 36415 and 84153



## sandyg68 (Oct 4, 2010)

If anyone out there could please explain to me the guidelines for billing 36415 and 84153 together?  Sometimes I get a denial for 84153 and I can't seem to find a rule for this!  I would be forever grateful!!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 4, 2010)

What type of denial are you receiving? Could it be your diagnosis? Below is the NCD for 84153.  Select *July 2010* under "Covered Code Lists (including narrative)"

http://www.cms.gov/mcd/viewncd.asp?...basket=ncd:190.31:1:Prostate+Specific+Antigen

Also...there is a "G" code for screening Medicare patients....G0103.


----------



## kathleeng (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm also having this same issue on this. I know this post is old, but have you received any updated information on this?


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Mar 6, 2020)

You may have better success in getting an answer to this question, Kathleeng by posting in the Pathology and Clinical Laboratory Forum.


----------



## kathleeng (Mar 9, 2020)

Good idea! I did post it on the "general coding discussion" forum because I was having trouble finding the lab forum, but I will definitely do this. Thank you!!


----------

